# Some things are just plain funny !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was in Starbuck's recently when I suddenly realized I desperately needed to fart.

The music was really, really loud so I timed my fart with the beat of the music.

After a couple of songs I started to feel better.

I finished my coffee and noticed that everyone was staring at me!

And suddenly I remembered I was listening to my iPod


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don thats horrible!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Leave it to Don....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH COME ON ! that's funny....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Dirty old man!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that's funny as hell !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now you know that it wasn't a true (at least about me) story right?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No........we believe in all you say!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny as s... !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

HILARIOUS!! I Will retell that one LOL!!

I have to tell you about a true Story that I was involved in!

A friend of mine, a teenage boy that hunted with me years ago and I were in a restraunt eating and two Gorgeous Gals came in and sat down in the next booth right behind me..

I was teasing the Kid the whole time that I needed to Fart, it embarrassed him to Death!

When I got up to leave, I thought I would have a little fun with him.

I went on out to the Truck while he finished gathering up his stuff at the table and rolled the windows down because the truck was hot I wanted to cool it down a little.

He got in the Truck and I told him that just before I got up from the table I Farted! ( I Really Didnt) He Said "Oh my God Those Two Girls Prolly thought I Did it!!" He just got All bent out of shape and talking loud about me farting in the restraunt, About that time I looked past him in the next Vehicle the girls had come outside and was sitting in the car right next to us with the windows Down and listening to his Every Word!!! They Were Dying Laughing because it got off with him so Bad!!

Well when I saw this I stopped him and told him to look to his Right! The Poor Kid Then Realized the Girls were listening to him! There was a Total Look of Shock Came over his face and He Just about Passed Smooth OUT!!

Everytime I think of this ordeal, I just about Break a Rib Laughing!! He Does too Now But it was NOT Funny to him that Day!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I got a good laugh out of that also Richard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny stuff Richard. Poor boy, he's probably all clenched up around girls.


----------

